# Doinker Fatty versus Posten Fat Max



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have tried both. For me the Fatty wins out. Posten makes some great stabs but the Fatty is an awesome stab.


----------



## ARTEE (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks
Seems like I can get the Fatty in the UK as well


----------

